
Dell launches 2018 XPS 13 laptop (this time it's even thinner) - infodroid
https://liliputing.com/2018/01/dell-launches-2018-xps-13-laptop-this-time-its-even-thinner.html
======
tqh
I was hoping for a Ryzen version.

